
Physics, Topology, Logic, and Computation: A Rosetta Stone (2009) - rfreytag
https://arxiv.org/abs/0903.0340v3
======
LolWolf
This article has been reposted a few times [1][2]. Is there any way to merge
discussions?

\------

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12317525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12317525)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7928924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7928924)

~~~
tikhonj
Both of those threads are quite old (101 and 889 days respectively). It's not
worth merging old threads with new, and there's nothing wrong with reposting
articles that far apart—I'd argue it's actively _healthy_ as long as it
doesn't become spammy.

But linking to the old threads is certainly useful because there are often
interesting comments there that wouldn't be resurfaced otherwise.

~~~
turingbook
It should be useful that there is a bot which automatically gets the older
threads as a reply.

~~~
GuiA
The "past" link under the title name will show you just that.

~~~
turingbook
Ha. I never noticed it. Thanks!

------
tantalor
"Rosetta", not "Rosette"

~~~
olewhalehunter
original French name was "la Pierre de Rosette", so it's Rosette not Rosetta

~~~
MaysonL
The title of the linked article has "Rosetta", so should govern.

------
saycheese
(2009)

